# Ladder safety



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I see a safety issue in those pictures!. His boot is worn down on the heel. He could slip on a wet floor pretty easy, and the impedance of the shoe is reduced by degree.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Ugh, that first picture........ Your telling me that "he didn't know you were there".... 




or is that one you.......


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

piperunner said:


>






macmikeman said:


> Ugh, that first picture........ Your telling me that "he didn't know you were there"....



That picture was taken by the Great Flydini


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

macmikeman said:


> Ugh, that first picture........ Your telling me that "he didn't know you were there"....
> 
> 
> O geeweez you gave it away http://youtu.be/9zS_QHa29GM
> ...



Data room on second floor lots of these things during a normal construction project .


----------

